# Do You Cook Your Catch?



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I notice that almost all the recipes posted here get an astounding number of views. Yet, there are few comments on the various recipes. And few people actually posting.

Which raises the question in my mind: How many P&Sers actually cook their catch? And, if you do, why more people aren't posting their favorite recipes?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I think that most cook their catch. I just wonder how much traffic this area gets. I know that I look at it far less than the rest of the site.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

That might be true for some, Tacpayne.

But if you look at the "views" column, you'll note that there actually is a lot of traffic to this forum. This thread, alone, has been opened 54 times. Yet you're the only one to post anything.

Some of the threads have views numbering in the hundreds (and, in one case at least, thousands). But very few of those people participate. 

My problem is in posting recipes and cooking tips. I have some expertise in that area, but don't know if it's appreciated or if I'm wasting my time by doing so.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I cook what I catch and depending on what it is governs what recipe I use. I like you have some experience here as well.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Brook said:


> That might be true for some, Tacpayne.
> 
> But if you look at the "views" column, you'll note that there actually is a lot of traffic to this forum. This thread, alone, has been opened 54 times. Yet you're the only one to post anything.
> 
> ...


I think that it is appreciated a great deal, but people dont take the time to tell the TS. I personally do read the recipes page and usually do "my take" on a recipe. I very rarely try the recipe as is. Therefore I dont comment on recipies, since I am constantly changing them on a OCD level. Please post some recipies I love changing things up with food. I dont think that they go without appreciation, just a lack of acknowledgement on the readers part.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh and a side note, your orange tomato sauce for the flounder is great. I added a little heat to mine, and some finely chopped chipoltle peppers and basted a pork roast with it and it was awesome.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

If I don't intend on eating the fish, it goes back in the drink. I do not believe in mounting fish. If I catch something nice, that I am not going to eat, I take pictures and throw it back in the water. So Yes, I cook my catch.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

>usually do "my take" on a recipe. I very rarely try the recipe as is.<

I should hope so, Tacpayne. At best a recipe is just a guide, not something that's been cast in concrete.

Granted, those new to cooking should follow recipes more closely than experienced cooks, just so they learn how flavors work together. But even newbies should learn, as their first lesson, that it's OK to add or subtract ingredients, change quantities, etc. 

In my work as a cookbook reviewer I have to follow recipes exactly. But, other than that, I can't remember the last time I prepared a dish exactly the way the recipe was written down.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*I don’t have any fancy recipes to share*

I’m a basics kind of bachelor… Deep fryer, lard, House Autry; dredge em, drop em in, drain em, eat em. Vegetables, clams, shrimp, oysters, bacon, eggs… also get the same treatment when at the fishing camp. One fryer, no cleaning until the week is up, what could be easier!


----------

